
Blu-ray disc pwns PCs and DVD players - aburan28
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/03/more-iot-insecurity-this-blu-ray-disc-pwns-pcs-and-dvd-players/
======
thomasatethose
argh more exploits to compromise my pc. . . . This makes me not want smart
anythings. no hackable smart phones,no smart tvs, no smart consoles,no
internet of things. People will just keep exploiting all the technologies.

